# updated pics of some of the herd



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

been sick this past week so havent been on , came back to a request for new puppy pics { dont have pics of them all my camera died  but here is what I have}








my youngest is addicted to the puppys
















couple of the boys








loki being soo cool lol
























Loki needs a censor bar I know lol , but my dogs have it hard as you can see lmao








cali at almost 8 months , gettin really thick


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Rangel Dangel those are some AWESOME pics! I heart this pic of my red boy 








You get that box to send him to me in yet? Those pups and Crush are all adorable!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe those are some cute lil pups! Dogs are looking good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That look on Loki's face is like man fatherhood is tiring


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya I laughed when I seen that pic of him , his face says it all. Id get so me of pep but she usually in the closet sleeping lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

cute pics!! the puppies are adorable!! i like the pics with loki and the pup!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Adorable babies!! Love Loki....what a ham!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay you got my request!I had been wondering how they were doing and what they looked like now.I did not expect them to be this big.But you know how it is when you haven't seen something in a while it looks like it grew over night.
They are looking cute as ever.And I'm really liking your new pup too!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Every time i take some cool pics guess who posts em up.thief! I thought you didnt like my redboy? loll


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow the puppies haven't so big already!!!  they're all so cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys yes the pups are growing soo fast , trying to not get attached lol gonna be hard when they go to the new homes. I love that pic of crush and loki as well , lets hope they get along in a year or 2 lol....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that lil tan by the black pup is adorable! and love the second to last photo


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks riley , the tan by the black pup is a red sable he has some very cool markings always loved that boy, we thought about keepig him if things didnt work out with shipping crush up here


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ah, I noticed that after I posted when I seen the ear color. he is stunning and he has such a cute widdle face. you should keep him too.  lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its tempting to keep them all lol , but he has a great home his new mommy is wrapped around his lil paw already lol.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

All of your babies are gorgeous.

Lol, at the sensor bar!

Ahhh, and the puppies are so freakin' cute.... makes me want one!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> its tempting to keep them all lol , but he has a great home his new mommy is wrapped around his lil paw already lol.


 :clap: hopefully you can get all the new owners to join here. that would be awesome to see regular updates on how they are all doing. =3


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh I have carefully screened to make sure i find owners who will send me pics lol , I so want to see how they turn out. Im sending them updated pics weekly so they are expected to do the same lmao , maybe not every week though :S


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> oh I have carefully screened to make sure i find owners who will send me pics lol , I so want to see how they turn out. Im sending them updated pics weekly so they are expected to do the same lmao , maybe not every week though :S


 That is awesome! I keep intouch with both Riley and Bogart's breeders and I always send them updates. I sure hope to see photos of your pups maturing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i hear ya on the sick part, we've been sick too. sorry to hear that 
awwwwww puppies!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have foster pups that I helped home and I get updates on them throughout the year I love seeing them grow , I can only imagine it will be even more special when i watch these ones grow seeing as they have been with me since day 1. 
Ya nizmo alot of people have been sick lately my lil neice and cousins have all been ill , hope this is the end of it , i always seem to get sick when our weather changes and up here thats like every 5 minutes lol , I need somewhere warm like florida or sumthin lol. hope your feeling better too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like our WA weather. im so sick of it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow they got BIG!!! How old are they now?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

6 weeks yesterday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all looking great. Those puppies are adorable


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow! They are so much bigger at 6 weeks than APBT's are.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya well look at dad , he is soo much bigger then most lol , they are really thick though a couple are alot shorter then the rest so maybe they might take after pep but all are very stocky.


----------

